# I've queefed about 50 times today



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not well, I might have food poisoning... so I thought it might be a bad idea to wear a tampon for fear of TSS (I'm on my period). Unfortunately, I can't stop queefing on my period if I don't wear a tampon (thank god for tampons).

My younger brother came and sat on my bed to talk to me and there was a tooting sound. He gave me a funny look for a few seconds. I wasn't about to tell him it wasn't a fart...

I just want to raise discussion and awareness and maybe some women can relate.


----------



## longwaytorun (Jun 4, 2013)

Best post ever


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

It's like I am reading a troll post but I know that it isn't.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

hazelblue said:


> I'm not well, I might have food poisoning... so I thought it might be a bad idea to wear a tampon for fear of TSS (I'm on my period). Unfortunately, I can't stop queefing on my period if I don't wear a tampon (thank god for tampons).
> 
> My younger brother came and sat on my bed to talk to me and there was a tooting sound. He gave me a funny look for a few seconds. I wasn't about to tell him it wasn't a fart...
> 
> I just want to raise discussion and awareness and maybe some women can relate.


I don't think there's enough awareness about toxic shock syndrome.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

joked35 said:


> It's like I am reading a troll post but I know that it isn't.


Why is that?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry. I'm a guy. Guys are stupid. Ignore any new posts made by guys regarding this topic.


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Hahahah funny. Yeah, I do it sometimes when doing yoga. Pretty embarrassing. I just pretend I farted.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

opcorn

Do go on. Please.

Ok, I apologize for being a child on this one. Maybe this will help a bit:

http://drjengunter.wordpress.com/2012/06/04/vaginal-wind-whats-the-cause-of-queefing/

http://ehealthforum.com/health/frequent-vaginal-farting-t166484.html

Try to do the Kegel exercise.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Oooh. Ooooh yeah. Go on.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Candida?

Highly recommend...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTESTINAL-...137?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cde955c09

I am a male, and honestly I could be wrong, as I have no idea what is wrong with you, however candida is a very popular and widespread issue with many people.

And yes, I have used that product. Absolute miracle worker...


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

UHHHHHHHHHHHHHH what the heck LMAO


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

I have no experience with v-farts but I have lots of food poisoning experience, and I hope you get over that soon. Worst feeling ever, imo.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

MrKappa said:


> Candida?
> 
> Highly recommend...
> 
> ...


No, this is normal for me.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> opcorn
> 
> Do go on. Please.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, we all have the google machine Dr Vlad... but there's nothing wrong with me.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

hazelblue said:


> Yes, yes, we all have the google machine Dr Vlad... but there's nothing wrong with me.


1. I was trying to be helpful considering you got no sort of help so far.

2. I have done what you should have done. Google it. I obviously do not have a vagina to share my experience on that.

3. One cause for queefing may be a weak pelvic muscle. You can do Kegels for that.

4. Why make a queefing thread if you are not bothered? It's not like women wanted to share this private topic with everyone.

5. You are welcome.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

hazelblue said:


> Yes, yes, we all have the google machine Dr Vlad... but there's nothing wrong with me.


Oh, so you think the sensation of food poisoning is normal?

And you are raising awareness to let others know that keeling over in pain and suffering embarrassing moments is the norm?


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> 1. I was trying to be helpful considering you got no sort of help so far.
> 
> 2. I have done what you should have done. Google it. I obviously do not have a vagina to share my experience on that.
> 
> ...


My response was only tongue and cheek, don't be offended. I've googled it for years and the conclusion is there's nothing wrong. Just trying to educate the girls who might be embarrassed and the boys who think it's disgusting, cause it's really not.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

^Ah yes... Blue Cheese is my favorite!










It's an acquired taste. So much better than that processed stringy cheese.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank god penises don't do this.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

hazelblue said:


> No, this is normal for me.


There is nothing wrong with you unless it becomes uncomfortable or you notice anything out of the usual.

This is a great speaker. It is normal, I am only teasing, however, yeah, in some instances it's not entirely normal. That's for you to decide I guess.

http://www.ted.com/talks/bonnie_bassler_on_how_bacteria_communicate


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

hazelblue said:


> My younger brother came and sat on my bed to talk to me and there was a tooting sound. He gave me a funny look for a few seconds. I wasn't about to tell him it wasn't a fart...


:lol

Thanks for the smile.

Best I can offer you is sympathy, but I do have a few related questions -

Is this totally involuntary, or can you hold it in or otherwise stop it? Can you feel it coming on, or is it a surprise when it happens? Does changing positions or being in a, uh, 'tighter' position help at all? (serious questions that Google is failing me on)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> I wonder what Queefer Sutherland would say about all this.


Why would you ask him; he's a guy, wouldn't you rather ask Queen LaQueefa?


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Giggity.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> :lol
> 
> Thanks for the smile.
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking. This is the kind of response I was looking for.

It's totally involuntary, unlike farting. It's a complete surprise when it happens, there is no feeling of pressure. You can only very slightly feel it happening. Changing posture or moving seems to be the trigger.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow... Sort of along the lines of a period... OMG... I wonder... I bet your queefs are some sort of immuno system defense. When your immune system kicks the crap out of some nasties, and vaporizes them.


Pain (The attack) => Queef (Taking out the trash)

I mean why else would a woman evolve to have monthly periods? Because it cannot maintain it's own cells? Or perhaps the breeding ground for new life must be absolutely pristine?


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

Hahahahahhaha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> Why would you ask him; he's a guy, wouldn't you rather ask Queen LaQueefa?


One of her rap songs....

Q-U-E-E-F
Q-U-E-E-F, that's a frontal poot
Q-U-E-E-F
Who you callin a FART?!
You gotta let em know!
Here we go!
You ain't a FART or a TOOT!



In a Lonely Place said:


>


 That's sick!



hazelblue said:


> My response was only tongue and cheek, don't be offended. I've googled it for years and the conclusion is there's nothing wrong. Just trying to educate the girls who might be embarrassed and the boys who think it's disgusting, cause it's really not.


How does air get in there?! I would see a doctor about that. Something is generating air and that may not be a good thing.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> One of her rap songs....
> 
> Q-U-E-E-F
> Q-U-E-E-F, that's a frontal poot
> ...


It just creeps in especially if you're lying down. No gas being generated.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think I've had more than 5 vagina farts in my lifetime. 50 in one day sounds really excessive. But every vagina is different I guess.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't see this as possible unless you are doing a lot of head stands (or similar yoga positions) throughout the day.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

komorikun said:


> I don't see this as possible unless you are doing a lot of head stands (or similar yoga positions) throughout the day.


Are you saying you've personally experienced this as a result of said habits?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Are you saying you've personally experienced this as a result of said habits?


I don't do yoga or handstands but I learned how to make queefs happen when I was a teenager. They're pretty funny.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I don't do yoga or handstands *but I learned how to make queefs happen when I was a teenager. They're pretty funny.*


"They're pretty funny"

*"They're pretty funny"

"They're pretty funny"*


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I wasn't aware this could just happen on its own... without outside forces at work.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've been around girls my whole life, and have never experienced this. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> I wasn't aware this could just happen on its own... without outside forces at work.


Me either.

Le queef, c'est chic.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Thank god penises don't do this.


can

you

imagine!!?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

This is dedicated to you, hazelblue.






You've been chosen to queef.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I've been around girls my whole life, and have never experienced this. I wonder why that is?


Yeah. I still have yet to hear a girl queef in the middle of class. That'd be awkward.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I was just talking to some girls about this tonight. Queefing is totally normal, idk why it's thought of as abnormal. I guess anything not "pretty" that happens around the vag is supposed to be secret (period, pre-period discharge, queefing). Which is funny cause it feels like there's always something going on down there, whether preparing for a period or getting a period or recovering from a period. We get like 10 good vagina days a month, I think. But every girl queefs. Big queefs, small queefs, loud queefs, quiet tooters... it happens. When I'm on my period I definitely queef more, for some reason it just flows from my dam.

Edit: Though 50 times a day seems excessive. The most I've wracked up is like 2.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

vocaroo?


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

You're my kind of people. Hope you feel better though.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Barette said:


> I was just talking to some girls about this tonight. Queefing is totally normal, idk why it's thought of as abnormal. I guess anything not "pretty" that happens around the vag is supposed to be secret (period, pre-period discharge, queefing). Which is funny cause it feels like there's always something going on down there, whether preparing for a period or getting a period or recovering from a period. *We get like 10 good vagina days a month*, I think. But every girl queefs. Big queefs, small queefs, loud queefs, *quiet tooters*... it happens. When I'm on my period I definitely queef more, for some reason it just flows from my dam.
> 
> Edit: Though 50 times a day seems excessive. The most I've wracked up is like 2.


Best. ****ing. Post. Ever.

I don't think queefs are that big of a deal, it's just funny to play them up as a freak occurrence. The only unfortunate thing about it is when they happen during copulation because that's when they're most loud and noticeable. Any time it's happened it's killed the mood not because I thought it was gross but because it's just funny and we start laughing.

..."quiet tooters"...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

you counted? :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bert Reynolds said:


> Yeah. I still have yet to hear a girl queef in the middle of class. That'd be awkward.


 :doh I would lose it....if I knew what it was.


----------

